# keyboard and mouse does not work after x star



## yoxter (Feb 16, 2012)

*H*i,

*I* have this problem. *I*f *I* start X I can't move the keyboard and the mouse. *I* have already added: 


```
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
```

to /etc/rc.conf. 

*I've* tried with KDE 3 and Gnome 2 and *I've* made the xorg.conf.

*I* am using freeBSD FreeBSD 9.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 16, 2012)

Those entries in /etc/rc.conf are only used on system startup.  They won't take effect until the system is restarted.  Until then, they can be started manually:
`# service dbus start`
`# service hald start`


----------



## yoxter (Feb 17, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Those entries in /etc/rc.conf are only used on system startup.  They won't take effect until the system is restarted.  Until then, they can be started manually:
> `# service dbus start`
> `# service hald start`



*T*hanks a lot for help. *I*'ve reinstall*ed* FreeBSD and install*ed* first X, and after removing open source driver install*ed* the offic*i*al d*ri*ver.


----------



## marcinnn (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi, 

I have very similar problem. I installed FreeBSD 9 and keyboard and mouse does not work when starting kde. I added


```
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
```

but this doesn't help. I added also 

```
Option "AutoAddDevices" "false"
```
but still doesn't help. When I'm trying 

```
Option "AllowEmptyInput" "true"
```
it helps and both keyboard and mouse start working but they whole system is working very slow.

Can you help me with this?


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 7, 2012)

You'll get better results with a new thread rather than reusing one that has been solved.  In that new thread, post what you have for hardware (model of CPU and video card), the version of FreeBSD, and your xorg.conf.


----------



## serjsk8 (Mar 13, 2012)

@marcinnn  
I have the same problem! After installing FreeBSD 9-RELEASE the mouse and keyboard did not work in X. I added a line in xorg.conf:

```
Option "AllowEmptyInput" "true"
```
Now the mouse and keyboard work, but the system is working very slow!


----------



## SirDice (Mar 13, 2012)

For crying out loud, why hasn't this "solution" died a horrible death yet?

Do NOT use AllowEmptyInput!

http://www.wonkity.com/~wblock/docs/html/aei.html


----------



## marcinnn (Mar 14, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> For crying out loud, why hasn't this "solution" died a horrible death yet?
> 
> Do NOT use AllowEmptyInput!
> 
> http://www.wonkity.com/~wblock/docs/html/aei.html



Could you please give me working alternative? I tried various combinations and this one is the most working but slows down the computer. AllowEmptyInput options doesn't give solution. Adding or removing hald or dbus in rc.conf also. So what else remains?


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 14, 2012)

Preferably, rebuild x11-servers/xorg-server without HAL.  Then remove AEI and AAD entries from xorg.conf.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Mar 14, 2012)

serjsk8 said:
			
		

> @marcinnn
> I have the same problem! After installing FreeBSD 9-RELEASE the mouse and keyboard did not work in X. I added a line in xorg.conf:
> 
> ```
> ...



If I had time, I may remove that line in my xorg.conf, but am reluctant to unbreak anything xorg until its configuration is easier. Maybe the system working slow is some other problem? sysutils/atop may be of use... (I've removed hal also...)


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 14, 2012)

It's one line in xorg.conf.  Take it out.  In the unlikely case that things get worse, put it back.  Or better yet, figure out the real problem.


----------



## serjsk8 (Mar 15, 2012)

As in my case, my problem is HAL.
If I do:

```
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/hald status
hald is not running
```

I am doing:

```
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/hald start
Shared object "libpcre.so.0" not found, required by "libdbus-glib-1.so.2"
```

I tried to rebuild devel/pcre, this did not lead to success.


----------



## serjsk8 (Mar 15, 2012)

The first time I installed everything through the DVD and I have had the above-described problems.

Now I install packages through Internet. And HAL and Xorg works fine. Maybe it's some sort of bug in the release on DVD?


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 15, 2012)

`less -p pcre /usr/ports/UPDATING`


----------



## marcinnn (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi,

*F*or me it works but only with 
	
	



```
Option "AutoAddDevices" "Off"
```
 in the ServerLayout section, so if anyone has similar problems try different sections of xorg.conf.


----------



## Liam123 (Dec 22, 2013)

Hi, I know I'm a bit late in the game, but I've been searching with the same problem.
I put hald_enable="YES" and dbus_enable="YES" in /etc/rc.conf, but, even after restarting, typing `service dbus start` showed it as running; but `service hald start/cmd] always responded with [file]hald starting up[/file]. What solved it for me, was either swapping the order of the commands in [file]/etc/rc.conf[/file] -so dbus was first, then hald, or mounting the [file]proc[/file] filesystem. Not too sure, as I did both before rebooting. Mounting the [file]proc[/file] file system is only a couple of paragraphs ahead in the handbook.`


----------

